# Paradise fish with shrimp?



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I've kept a black paradise fish with cherry shrimp, and did not lose any of my adult shrimp. I can't say whether he ate the shrimplets. I wasn't paying attention.

Would a blue paradise (macropodus opercularis) be ok with cherry or amano shrimp? What do you guys think? I imagine it'd definitely be fine with Amanos as they don't fit in the Paradise's mouth. I've kept amanos with bolivian rams and angels and they were fine.

It's not for me, it's for a friend who wants to set an aquarium up. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

You could try it, but I'd imagine that the population of shrimp to either stay the same or gradually diminish. 
Shrimplets would be picked off, and without enough hiding spots for the adults they would also be at risk of predation when they moult (shed skin to grow)if they arent attacked by the fish.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

ksimdjembe said:


> You could try it, but I'd imagine that the population of shrimp to either stay the same or gradually diminish.
> Shrimplets would be picked off, and without enough hiding spots for the adults they would also be at risk of predation when they moult (shed skin to grow)if they arent attacked by the fish.


Paradise aren't interested enough on what's going on on the bottom of the aquarium IMO to go after a moulting shrimp. In my experience with them they only pay attention to the surface and mid-water.

I think I'll suggest that he go with Amano shrimp.

Anybody else have any input?


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I would agree, even Ghost Shrimp should do ok with a Paradise.
I used to have one to keep my guppy population in check but he never bothered my Ghost or Amano shrimp


----------



## Lisasaquariums (Aug 16, 2013)

I've seen Killifish destroy Cherry shrimps, shaking them like a Killer whale with a baby seal. And I've also seen Bumble Bee Gobies drag CPD's around the tank in a bizarre aggressive rage... so I don't even know what to say. Fish are certainly surprising. I'd only add the fish if you're not too concerned about losing the shrimp.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Lisasaquariums said:


> I've seen Killifish destroy Cherry shrimps, shaking them like a Killer whale with a baby seal. And I've also seen Bumble Bee Gobies drag CPD's around the tank in a bizarre aggressive rage... so I don't even know what to say. Fish are certainly surprising. I'd only add the fish if you're not too concerned about losing the shrimp.


I see your point, but surely large amano shrimp would be safe from the rage of any smaller fish. They can't possibly fit in the fish's mouth, and if it's a fish that tends to stay more near the top, it's not likely to harass a moulting shrimp.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Again, I'd chime in saying you might get away with it, depending on the fish. I've had smaller fish than paradise (in the goodeid family) attempt to inhale an amano. The odd one succeeded.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

ksimdjembe said:


> Again, I'd chime in saying you might get away with it, depending on the fish. I've had smaller fish than paradise (in the goodeid family) attempt to inhale an amano. The odd one succeeded.


How big were the amanos? I had amanos with a pair of bolivian rams and an angelfish and the angel used to harass the shrimp to steal their food but he never tried to eat one. Neither did the Rams. I guess I've been lucky so far.

I had a wood shrimp a few years ago too but he was eventually eaten alive while moulting by my apple snail.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Maybe you've just been lucky? The amano's weren't small, if that's what you mean.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

ksimdjembe said:


> Maybe you've just been lucky? The amano's weren't small, if that's what you mean.


My amanos you mean? I got them at 1" but several were much, much larger than that after about a year, when I added the bolivians. The Angel could have fit the smaller ones in its mouth if it wanted to, when they were younger.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I mean the amano shrimp I had were average size, and like you I had a bunch of larger ones in the tank. I think you've just been lucky.


----------

